# Reformed Christian Radio



## Herald (Jul 16, 2007)

*Redeemer Broadcasting Network*


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 17, 2007)

How can they be reformed when they have Joni Eareckson Tada on? Aren't women prohibited from teaching? Or is her ministry only geared towards women?


----------



## Herald (Jul 17, 2007)

Keon - dunno. I do know that R.C. Sproul has Joni at the Ligonier national conference. I don't believe she is offering bible teaching.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 17, 2007)

Although I haven't heard it in a long time, my recollection is that at most her program offers devotional material and is dedicated to encouraging those with various disabilities. 

Nancy Leigh DeMoss is carried by many stations but her teaching is definitely geared toward women.


----------



## jbergsing (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks Bill! Now I have something better to stream into the laptop that is better than the "Joyce Meyers" type of radio that is so predominant on the public airwaves as well as on XM radio!


----------



## blhowes (Jul 17, 2007)

Bill,
Thanks for providing the link. Its a blessing to be listening to some good Christian music now at work. Very uplifting.
Bob


----------



## blhowes (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm listening to the most beautiful lady's ensemble now - the harmonies!! 

At previous baptist church's I've attended, it wasn't uncommon to let out a hearty AMEN or PRAISE THE LORD when blessed. I'm at work now...and I feel like letting one fly...<refraining (a little music joke) myself>


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the link dear brother.


----------



## brymaes (Jul 17, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> *Redeemer Broadcasting Network*


This is really quite good!


----------

